# Bowfishing Boat



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 18ft alumacraft and was wondering if you have to have a fan to bow fish. I was wondering if you could be as succesful using a trolling motor. I mostly use the boat to duck hunt in, and I am new to bowfishing. Just wondering


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Not at all. We all started with trolling motors, hell I started with a paddle and pushpole! Trollers will do fine but you will find that there are a few more places a fan can go that a troller cant, but yeah they will work fine.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Trolling motors work fine and will put you on lots of fish.
The only drawback I've found is thick grass and stumps.
The pros is that you can turn your boat and react a lot
faster with a fan. Yeah you can get to a FEW more places 
w/ a fan, but only if you want to really get serious about shooting
lots of fish for winning tournaments. For everyday having a good
time bowfishing, a troller works **** good.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

2Guns you need to come ride with me in my fan....I can react and turn MUCH faster than a troller but I agree trollers are fine for the most part.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I'd like to see it run.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

*Spend the money get the fan*

I have a 13 honda with 3-blade 37in. and love it take a ride with someone who has a fan and you never run a generator again.Yeah you have to spend a little $ but its money well spent.


----------

